# Hello From Horse Capital Of The World



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Happy posting!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Dan, welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Dan! Welcome to the Horse Forum! 

Hey, where is the horse captial of the world? Can I come? lol


----------



## FreeVetMagazine (Jul 27, 2008)

The Bluegrass State!

We welcome all!


Cant wait til the 2010 World Equestrian Games.... right here in my backyard


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

